# Hi from even sunnier Spain



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just to let any friends know the trees in Camping Azahar have been cut so more sunshine,

the internet has also been fixed, and Manalow has started a happy hour

So come on down 

Bryan


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you feeling lonely :lol: :lol: 

Peter.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Just trying to redress the balance*

Hi Peter

No plenty of our group here. 
But it would be nice to have a few more Brits down here so we can have fish and chips in the bar and a game of bingo instead of Keezen (Dutch version of Ludo).

So stop messing about and give that new van a run!!!!

Bryan :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*road*

Might be down the road at Bontera Park at some point Christmas/New year.

TM


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are near Mallaga and the weather has been awful......

it started raining Monday night and finished this morning (ftb), Thursday night was a 5 hour+ thunderstorm and MANY flooded roads (as they were Tuesday).

Sun has been out a bit today and is forecast for tomorrow but after that....... :roll:  

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

About time they did something to those trees. In 2004 we had a devil of a job to get our mh on a pitch because of them.

We looked at the site last April but it looked very neglected. Hope its better now.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Penquin said:


> We are near Mallaga and the weather has been awful......
> 
> it started raining Monday night and finished this morning (ftb), Thursday night was a 5 hour+ thunderstorm and MANY flooded roads (as they were Tuesday).
> 
> ...


Dave,

Come up to the Costa Blanca, weather is better here!

Mike


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Just trying to redress the balance*



thesnail said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> No plenty of our group here.
> But it would be nice to have a few more Brits down here so we can have fish and chips in the bar and a game of bingo instead of Keezen (Dutch version of Ludo).
> ...


Wow! Fish and chips and bingo, that would be far too much excitement for me :wink:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Where abouts in Spain is 'Camping Azahar'? Google maps thinks it is near Salamanca.

I am Looking for places in Spain/Portugal for the 2013/14 season

Many Thanks


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Azahar up date*

Hi Teemyob

Hope you've booked Bontera it gets full over winter.

I'm afraid Azahar is still the same cheap and cheerful we use it because we have made many friends here and booking with Bontera is a pain, also we can use the bar and restaurant in Bontera, which makes up for the poor facilities here.

Word to Vic "whats new"

TTFN

Bryan :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*azahar*



Westkirby01 said:


> Where abouts in Spain is 'Camping Azahar'? Google maps thinks it is near Salamanca.
> 
> I am Looking for places in Spain/Portugal for the 2013/14 season
> 
> Many Thanks


Benicassim

TM


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Azahar position*

Hi Westkirkby

Azahar is situated between Benicassim and Orepesa GPS N40°03.669 E0°05.025

Bryan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Pouring with rain in Benidorm right now. Weather does not look good for the next few days. Can't go fishing now as gets too wet on the motorbibe. What we have to put up with to get away from the UK.

steve & ann.----------- teensvan


----------

